

Japan invents speech-jamming gun - Kynlyn
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2012/03/02/japan-invents-speech-jamming-gun-that-silences-people-mid-sentence/?intcmp=features

======
coffee
This is interesting as I've noticed this very effect.

Sometimes I talk with people over Skype. At times, there can be an echo if
they are using a laptop speaker and mic. When I talk, after a slight delay, I
get an echo of what I just said. It stops me cold from saying anything else...

------
javadyan
I want to see a video demo of it!

